# Nice Tupperdor from Ziplock



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

While I was at Walmart looking for KL I thought I would check out what they had for storage containers. I found a Ziplock brand that has a weather tight seal and 6 locking handles for $16.97. The bottom one was the one for $16.97. You did not have to buy the set like the picture. Sorry I don't have enough post yet to post link but will post when I do.


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

Try this again. You can see the blue weather seal that is built into the lid.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

That's the one I used last year when starting with cigars.. Sounds like it's either gone up since then, or location causes the price to be different. I got mine for like $12.00, but it always worked wonderfully. It's in a closet somewhere around here still.


----------



## deadrift (Nov 4, 2014)

Using one of these now, the large one but it's only 7 inches deep. I'm very happy with it so far, seals very well. And the way the seal channel is designed it would be easy to add another strip of foam if it wasn't.


----------



## Cigar Kid (Jan 18, 2015)

Great post. I just filled three of the smaller ones while I wait for my next humidor to arrive. Ahh Crap my 3" ash just dropped on my keyboard LOL.....


----------



## trackeryak (Jan 14, 2015)

I saw those the other day at Walmart, the seals looked good on them.


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

Good to know, thanks for posting this. 
I'm new to cigars, and I think making a tupperdor is the way to go for me right now.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Sterilite and lock-lock is a alternative ultra sealed airtight storage units too. Im using one of each for a tupperdor as my main backup. Good luck


----------



## Brent Strande (Dec 26, 2014)

I've looked at these multiple times at our local WallyWorld but they only have small tubs and large lids in stock!!! :kicknuts:


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Great heads-up. Thanks.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Brent Strande said:


> I've looked at these multiple times at our local WallyWorld but they only have small tubs and large lids in stock!!! :kicknuts:


same issue!! I was going to get the small one. 9 bucks, nice seal, and the holes for the locking handles are outside the container!!! they had two in stock no lids!!!!! i was just there last week and they had 3 and lids!!!! where did the darn lids go?????? last time i was going to get one all the lids where busted. i even went to all 3 local walmarts. the other two didnt even have the ziplock


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

I store my painting supplies in one of those in my contractor trailer to contain the fumes. They are heavy duty but I never imagined the seal being good enough on those for a humidor. Am I way out of line?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

DLtoker said:


> I store my painting supplies in one of those in my contractor trailer to contain the fumes. They are heavy duty but I never imagined the seal being good enough on those for a humidor. Am I way out of line?


its no different than putting weather stripping in there. i would think this would be BETTER with the 4/6 latches. holds the lid down tigher than a regular tupperdor with the two latches on the end


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

I just made two nice tupperdors out of Sistema Conatainers. You can buy them online or at the Container Store. They are BPA-free, so harsh plastic chemicals won't leach into cigars.

7L Rectangular - Klip It Rectangular - Sistema Plastics

I bought sheets of Spanish cedar from Woodcraft, Buy Cedar, Spanish 3/16" x 4" x 24" at Woodcraft.com, and cut out bottom and ends. I used cedar inserts from old boxes for sides. This tupperdor holds 80-90 cigars.


----------

